# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Leverbloeding

## pelikaan

lever 
ik heb al 10 keer een leverbloeding gehad een vat hebben ze moeten coirlen
oorzaak bloedverdunners 
na operatie aortaklepzijn er nog meer mensen die dit hebben

----------

